# "These Final Hours" and other SHTF movies



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

So has anyone noticed the extremely large number of SHTF movies becoming more "mainstream" over the last few years?

I usually have movies on in the background for white noise during working hours and the other day I put this one on a second time...

It is called "These Final Hours" and while I don't think the 'event to end the world' is realistically portrayed I think the societal breakdown is pretty much spot on. The only inconsistency is there should be more road blockages.

What are some other movies you have noticed being put on the mainstream in the last couple of years that are more SHTF focused???


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Parts Per Billion


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

It's a Disaster ...this one is my favorite because it shows the demise of the sorely under prepared Kardashian consumers.

"Ahhhh....what's a dirty bomb bro???" :joyous:


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

This one is a bit of a chick flick but has some realistic points...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I was up late one night and couldn't sleep. I usually read but for some reason I turned the tube on and "Fail Safe" was on. That's the second time in the last couple of months. Unusual to see an old 50's end of world movie on at all.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Last one for today and I'll let some others chime in...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Here's another:


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

*The Road*- Simply the best (and darkest) SHTF movie.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Here's my favorite.


----------



## Springsprepper (Oct 25, 2015)

To tell the truth I am a movie buff with a large collection. I have one of those 80 count dvd case filled with shtf type of movies. You are correct in the fact that these movies are getting more popular. Just like the ammount of preppers there are. It has become really popular now. Everyone thought ol Burt was crazy off of the movie Tremors 1. Now we are all prepared like him. I think we are all feeling what is coming. I can make a list of what movies I have if anyone is interested. I think the more of these you watch the more you will understand. Like the way people will behave when they and their children are starving and you have food.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Springsprepper said:


> To tell the truth I am a movie buff with a large collection. I have one of those 80 count dvd case filled with shtf type of movies. You are correct in the fact that these movies are getting more popular. Just like the ammount of preppers there are. It has become really popular now. Everyone thought ol Burt was crazy off of the movie Tremors 1. Now we are all prepared like him. I think we are all feeling what is coming. I can make a list of what movies I have if anyone is interested. I think the more of these you watch the more you will understand. Like the way people will behave when they and their children are starving and you have food.


I would be interested in the one's you believe to be the most realistic depictions of society in a SHTF or EOTWAWKI scenario.


----------



## Springsprepper (Oct 25, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> I would be interested in the one's you believe to be the most realistic depictions of society in a SHTF or EOTWAWKI scenario.


 I know a few of these are posted above, but I will add them seeing how they are the more realistic. The Road, The book of Eli, Dooms day, The postman, Carriers, The divide, Contagion, The crazies, I am legeand. There are more but they are a little more far fetched.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

You have picked some good ones.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It may be an End of the World movie weekend for me. Some of these I have not seen.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

These final hours is a Aussie movie, more a depressing crap movie that makes preppers look stupid

That earthquake movie..... S%&- no other words for it

Yes there is a slight influx of those movies, and tv shows, but more tv shows, the movie side is roughly 2 a year?? Tv series there is what 5 or 6 diffrent running shows atm from walking dead, falling skies, last ship.. Revalution....


----------



## kgunn68 (Aug 24, 2015)

A lot of the SHTF movies come out of Australia, UK etc, but I find them hard to watch with the accents.

I recently did a google search on movies about the end of the world. Wound up watching Melancholia.....slow paced, waiting for death thing, but enlightening to think about personal relationships at the end. 

If you are older, you might appreciate Cherry 2000. Out of the 80's but involves AI.

I must admit, I find solace in watching beforehand what we are headed for.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

If you like Solace you will like "Love". This is a true SHTF situation. In a microcosm.








kgunn68 said:


> A lot of the SHTF movies come out of Australia, UK etc, but I find them hard to watch with the accents.
> 
> I recently did a google search on movies about the end of the world. Wound up watching Melancholia.....slow paced, waiting for death thing, but enlightening to think about personal relationships at the end.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

The Road is a classic and got me into reading Cormac McCarthy books. He is now my favorite author hands down.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

Goodbye world and right at your door
to me was a good movies if you want to try to hint to people maybe you should put some goodies away just incase 
Remnants (2013) is post to be a fine movie as well but I cant fine it anywhere to watch for free but youtube and the quality isn't very good plus the sound works only half the time even on full blast etc etc
but if any one knows of a site to watch this with out a virus attack or porn / how to make you package bigger , ADDS popping out I would be very grateful
also isn't there plans of some kind of Going home saga coming to TV in some shape or form?


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

gambit said:


> but if any one knows of a site to watch this with out a virus attack or porn / how to make you package bigger , ADDS popping out


Does such a place exist?


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

This movie scared the crap out of me! Full out Nuc exchange!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

bumped it


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I think one of the best "how things will become after a major SHTF" was the tv series Revolution. Not the main plot, but if you look at the back ground people, how they lived, how they evolved into smaller groups, each with their own system of governing. Even the fact there still will remain a resemblance of a federal government to contend with. Of course, me, nor anyone else knows for sure how things would evolve, but I envision, it to be closely like the series Revolution portrays it.


----------

